

Tool for double-spending Bitcoin for replace-by-fee nodes - ikeboy
https://github.com/gdassori/gangsta

======
kleer001
And I'm sure there's a git-hub project for "making bitcoins appear out of
shoes". Without an explanation or review I'm calling BS, trolls, or dumb
thieves.

~~~
ikeboy
One of the developers tweeted this, see
[https://twitter.com/petertoddbtc/status/577534426004897792](https://twitter.com/petertoddbtc/status/577534426004897792).

The explanation is that some nodes will allow you to replace older
transactions (not mined yet) as long as the new one has a higher fee. This
tool lets you double-spend with a higher fee, and if the newer one happens to
get into a block, you were successful.

~~~
kleer001
>happens to get into a block

Yea, that's the rub there, lol

~~~
ikeboy
Nodes supporting replace-by-fee will always mine the higher fee one.

